# Too much tank?



## BerkleyJL (Jul 19, 2017)

I almost feel like I don't belong in the "advanced" section but I'm not really a beginner.
Note: After posting, I feel like this should be moved to http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cichlids/

I recently moved my four African Cichlids (an electric yellow, an acei, a giraffe hap and a kennyi) from a 39-gallon tank to a 75. Now I never see them. There are plenty of hiding places in my rocks. Is it possible with so much space they're just thinking something big is out there looking to eat them?

I moved to the larger aquarium with the intention of increasing my population, but my fish are neither juveniles, nor fully grown. It's proving quite a challenge to find fish the right size to introduce. Would more fish improve or detract from the situation?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Your fish probably just need a little time to adjust and settle in. Also, increasing their numbers will help them to feel more secure. I'm not an African cichlid person (American cichlids for me) so I can't help on the amount of each type of Africans and the ratio to add. I do know you need to be careful with which species you mix. Hopefully someone well versed in African cichlids will comment. You do have room in the 75 to add more. Good luck.


----------

